# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  وسائل لموصلات وتطورها عبر الزمن

## zizoYAzizo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هنبتدى مع اهم موضوع والمفروض انه كان يتواجد من اول مالقاعه اتعملت للسيارات والموصلات هنعرف ازاى ابتدا الانسان انه يفكر فى وسائل النقل وتطورها من اول سيدنا ادم عليه السلام حتى عصرنا الحالى والتطور الرهيب والتكنولوجيا فى تحديث وسائل الموصلات والبحث عن الرافهيه الدائمه للانسان وكسر الحاجز الزمنى والانتقال مابين الاماكن فى اقل وقت ممكن مع توفير عوامل الراحه والسلامه والامان 

اولا بدا الخلق ونزول ادم للارض سيرا على الاقدام وكانت وسيله التنقل الوحيده هى القدم حتى استانس الانسان الحيوان وجعله الله الحيونات فى الارض مسخره لخدمه الانسان فستانسها وسخرها لخدمته فى التنقل كالبقر والثيران واشهرها البغال والحمير والحصان 

كمثال على الحيوانات المستانثه فهى الخيول ومن اشهرها واراقها فى السلاله هى السلاله العربيه الاصيله المشهود لها فى العالم ككل باصالتها وطيب نسلها 

لعبت الخيول دورا هاما في حياة البشر في اركان عديدة من المعمورة وعلي مر العصور. والانسان العربي كجزء من الانسانية وبحكم الطبيعة الجغرافية للمنطقة التي يسكنها، كان ولايزال في حياته هو الآخر دورا كبيرا ومهما جدا للخيول منذ بدايات العصر الجاهلي وحتى هذا العصر الحديث الذى نشهده اليوم. فالحصان هو رفيق السفر عند الترحال للتنزه او من أجل التجارة والحج او الحرب او من أجل التصيد وله مكانة خاصة جدا عند الانسان العربي. وفي العصر الاسلامي داوم الحصان علي الاحتفاظ بمكانته الفريدة في قلوب العرب وكان لدوره المهم في نشر الدعوة الاسلامية عاملا جديدا ودافعا جديدا زاد من تعلق العرب به وتقديرهم لمكانته في حياتهم.

وكما نعرف، فللقبيلة التي يتبعها الفرد مكانة متميزة جدا في الحياة العربية وخاصة في المناطق البدوية، وأن القبيلة كانت تجسد للعربي كل معانى الانتماء والشعور بالأمن ومشاعر الشرف والكرامة والافتخار.

كان اقتناء الخيول من العادات والتقاليد التي أسسها العرب منذ زمن بعيد الي درجة ان مقياس قوة القبيلة كان يعتمد علي عدد الخيول التي تملكها القبيلة وعلى عدد فرسانها بالاضافة طبعل لدور الجمل وعدد الجمال التى تملكها القبيلة.

ولقد أدرك العرب القدامى ان منع اختلاط سلالة الحصان الموجودة في منطقتهم مع سلالات أخرى يساعد على المحافظة عليها ويحميها من عواقب انتقال الامراض والعاهات واختلال صفاء جوهرها. ولهذا نجد أنه في كل الاحوال التى كان يتوافر فيها الحصان لدى أية عائلة أو قبيلة، كان التأكد الدائم من عدم اختلاط خيول القبيلة بسلالات أخرى من المهام المنوطة بكل أفراد القبيلة كبارا وصغارا وتعتبر من الامور التى تقترب من مكانة شرف العائلة والقبيلة. 

ومع التطور الحضاري للمنطقة العربية بعد ظهور البترول فيها ومرورها بفترات الاحتلال الأجنبي، دخلت وسائل المواصلات الحديثة لتحل شيئا فشيئا مكان الجمل والحصان في التنقل والترحال. ففي الكثير من النجوع والبوادي والقري العربية، اختفت الخيول والجمال وحلّت محلها السيارات الصحراوية المكيفة ذات الدفع الرباعي وتحول الحصان الي وسيلة من وسائل التسلية في مهرجانات سنوية للفروسية والسباقات والرهان المادي. 

ولولا جهود القلة القليلة من العرب المهتمة بالخيل والمدركة لأهمية هذا التراث المتحرك، لهاجر الحصان العربي بحثا عن الاهتمام والعناية في اوروبا وأمريكا واستراليا حيث التفاني والاخلاص في خدمة الخيول ولأختفى الحصان العربي من موطنه الأصلي الي الأبد.

ولكن، من أين جاء الحصان العربي؟

هناك رأيان يختصان في البحث عن المنشأ الأصلي للحصان العربي. الأول يجزم بأن الحصان العربي دخل الجزيرة العربية في القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد قادما من البلاد المصرية التي أحضر الهكسوس لها الحصان العربي من بلاد الشام والتي بدورها عرفت الحصان العربي عن طريق البوابة العراقية. 

والرأى الثاني يؤكد علي ان الجزيرة العربية هي الموطن الأصلي للحصان العربي وأن جنس ضخام الجثة أو العماليق من البشرالذي خرج من شبه الجزيرة العربية هم من ادخلوا الحصان العربي الي مصر والعراق في الفترة الممتدة من القرنين 23 و25 قبل الميلاد. يستدل أصحاب هذا الرأى بوجود كتابات في الآثار المصرية تؤكد ذلك بالاضافة الي وجود بعض النحوت لمنظر الحصان في بعض المخلفات الآشورية.

لقد اعتنى البدو بالخيل وحافظوا عليها وأبدوا اهتماما خاصا بان لا تختلط دمائها بدماء خيول أخرى مما أدى الى محافظة الحصان العربي على قوته وجماله. فللحصان منزلة خاصة وفريدة فى قلوب البدو والعرب ويعامل كما الزوجة والابن ويغضب صاحب الحصان اذا ما نعث أحد حصانه بصفة لا يحبها ويعتبر ذلك اهانة للعائلة وللقبيلة بأكملها.

ومن خيول العرب الشهيرة فى العصر الجاهلي " زاد الراكب" التى يقال انها من بقية الخيل التى كان يملكها سليمان بن داود وهى أصل كل ذكور الجياد العربية ومن مشاهير أبنائها: أعوج، الفياض، جلوى، الشقراء، الأبجر، جزيمة (يقال انها ظلت تعدو من الصباح حتى ما بعد العصر لتنقذ فارسها وتسقط بعد ذلك ميتة)، و جلاب فرس حاتم الطائي التى نحرها لضيوفه من شدة كرمه، وعوج التى هربت من الأسر ووجدت مالكها بعد ركضها لأربعة أيام، وداحس والغبراء اللذان يقال انهما اشعلا حربا استمرت أربعين عاما بين قبيلتي عبس وذبيان.

صفات الجواد العربي :

رأس الحصان العربي الأصيل هو تاج جماله وهو متوسط الضخامة ناعم الجلد خال من الوبر ذو جبهة عريضة مسطحة والأذن طويلة

منتصبة رقيقة الأطراف. وللخيول العربية حاسة سمع قوية تساعدها فى سماع وقع الخيول القادمة من مسافات بعيدة وتنبه أصحابها بالصهيل المتقطع. يتميز الحصان العربي الأصيل بعينان واسعتات وعنق طويل مستقيم يتسع تدريجيا نحو الصدر والكتف،. ومن ناحية الجذع فانه رشيق يخلو من الدهن والقفص الصدري متسع ذو قصبة هوائية مما يساعده على ادخال كميات كبيرة من الاوكسجين الى الرئتين وهذا يساعده على التنفس والعدو لمسافات طويلة فى راحة تامة. أرجل حصاننا العربي هذا تكون صلبة العظام مستقيمة، بحوافر سوداء اللون ولامعة وتلتئم كسور عظامها بسرعة. اما جلد الحصان العربي فانه رقيق الملمس، مصقول و ناعم الشعر.

يبلغ وزن الحصان العربي من 350 الي 400 كجم وطول قامته من متر و40 سنتيمتر الي متر و60 سنتيمترا. ويفضل العرب جعل شعر رقبة الحصان ناحية الجهة اليمنى من العنق أما الأوربيون فيجعلون السعر من الناحية اليسرى.

وأكدت نتائج الكثير من الاختبارات والدراسات العلمية أن الخيول العربية لا تفقد قدرتها علي التناسل حتى عندما تتقدم بها السن.

يعتبر الحصان العربي الأصيل ثروة قومية لابد من المحافظة عليها، وتمارس الكثير من العائلات الثرية في العالم العربي ودول أخرى، هواية تربية الخيول العربية والاعتناء بها.

لكن المطلوب اليوم هو المزيد من الجهد والمال من أجل الحفاظ على سلالة هذا الجمال الفريد وحتى لا يفنى حصاننا العربي الجميل فى موطنه الأصلي.

فخيولنا العربية الأصيلة..ظهورها عز وبطونها كنز.

يتبع

----------


## رحمة

*ما شاء الله معلومات قيمة يا زيزو عن الخيل و ما لها من فضل كبير كوسيلة تنقل
فى إنتظار باقى الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

موضوع جدا مهم يا زيزو.. وعرضة رائع .. معلومات جديدة .. هيا دي المواضيع ..
تسلم ايدك .. اكمل يا اخي..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ما شاء الله معلومات قيمة يا زيزو عن الخيل و ما لها من فضل كبير كوسيلة تنقل
> فى إنتظار باقى الموضوع
> بارك الله فيك*



ربنا يكرمك يارحمه ويباركلك شكرا جدا لتواجدك وتشجيعك الدائم 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> موضوع جدا مهم يا زيزو.. وعرضة رائع .. معلومات جديدة .. هيا دي المواضيع ..
> تسلم ايدك .. اكمل يا اخي..
> 
> بارك الله فيك.


شكرا يا اميرلاد وديما منورانى فى القاعه وفعلا بكون مبسوط جدا لما بشوف مشاركاتك فى القاعه 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى  :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل zizo_ya_zizo

موضوع رائع وجميل من البداية ......
سلمت يداك وفي انتظار باقي الحلقات ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أحمد باشا
كمية معلومات جميلة وفكرة
الموضوع جميلة جدا
تسلم إيدك
فى أنتظار البقية إن شاء الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *الأخ الفاضل zizo_ya_zizo
> 
> موضوع رائع وجميل من البداية ......
> سلمت يداك وفي انتظار باقي الحلقات ......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


الاخت الغاليه ليله عشق جزاكى الله كل خير على حضورك وتشجيعك ونورتى الموضوع بحضورك الجميل 
ويارب باقى الموضوع ينال الاستحسان ان شاء الله 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أحمد باشا
> كمية معلومات جميلة وفكرة
> الموضوع جميلة جدا
> تسلم إيدك
> فى أنتظار البقية إن شاء الله


شكرا ياميمو على حضورك ياجميل ده بعض ماعندكم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عند ذكر كلمة البادية عادة ما يتبادر للذهن صحراء قاحلة شديدة القسوة، وهي، اذ ذاك، اما انها سهوب شاسعة جرداء او كثبان رمال متحركة.. لا تكاد ترى فيها للنبات ظلا ولا تسمع للحياة نفسا الا ما ندر ويطبق على فيافيها الواسعة الصمت لا من اصوات هزير الرياح! ودرجت العادة ايضا على القول ان الترحال والتنقل الدائم بحثا عن الماء والكلأ هي السمات الرئيسية المميزة لسكانها اللذين يسمون البدو الرحل. 

ولعل الانطباع السابق عن الصحراء، التي شكلت اصعب التحديات على الانسان من أي منطقة أخرى على وجه الارض، لا تجافيه الحقيقة الا في قصر التسمية "البدو" على أولئك الناس الذين قال عنهم مستكشف أوروبي "الشعلة التي أضاءت الصحراء" فالبادية ليست فقط الرمال والجدب والسهوب، وهي بدون شك ليست فقط تلك الفيافي التي يستعصي فيها على النظر التمييز بين السراب والغدير. 

[zIMG]http://www.commerce.gov.sa/expo2005/images/sa7arah.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://www.commerce.gov.sa/expo2005/images/deserts1.jpg[/zIMG]

لأن الجمال هي من نتاج الاقتصاد الرعوي، فان سيرة بدو الجزيرة العربية على حركة تجارة قوافل الجمال تعود الى الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد، وهي الفترة التي اشارت كتابات الآشوريين الى بدء تهجين الإبل. وتعززت سيطرتهم على تجارة القوافل اكثر فاكثر بعد ظهور السرج والسيوف وأدوات القتال المعدنية الأخرى. ولا شك ان البدو بسطوا هيمنتهم على خطوط النقل ولعبت جمالهم دورا متزايدا في تجارة "الترانزيت" خلال العصور التالية لذلك، فقد كانت مواد الطيب والبخور والتوابل تنقل بحرا من الهند وشرق أفريقيا الى مدن الساحل الشرقي للجزيرة العربية، ثم تنقل برا على ظهور الجمال مع اللبان من ظفار بجنوب عمان واليمن الى مراكز المقايضة التجارية في شمال الجزيرة وبلاد الرافدين وبلاد الشام. ونتيجة لذلك تحولت بالتدريج الكثير من الواحات والقرى التي تقع على دروب القوافل او في مفترق الطرق إلى مدن مزدهرة (رحلات الشتاء والصيف). وبعد ظهور الإسلام واصلت قبائل البدو، في الجزيرة العربية، تحكمها في حركة النقل التجاري ونقل الحجاج والمسافرين بين مدن الدولة الإسلامية، وازداد الطلب عليها بعد الفتوحات الإسلامية. وأصبحت قوافل الجمال منذ ذلك الحين الى عهد قريب، قبل دخول وسائل النقل الحديثة، الوسيلة الأساسية للنقل البري. 

[zIMG]http://www.commerce.gov.sa/expo2005/images/camels2.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://www.commerce.gov.sa/expo2005/images/camel2.jpg[/zIMG]

تقوم حياة سكان واحات الصحراء على تربية الجمال والماعز، لكن اعتمادهم على الابل يختلف قليلا عن تلك التي يتبعها البدو الرحل. ففي وسط الصحراء تربى الجمال لسببين : الغذاء المباشر (الحليب واللحم) والبيع، بينما يربيها سكان الواحات (وديان الغاف)، علاوة على ما سبق، للنقل التجاري والمسافرين. ويشتغل معظم الرجال في تسيير قوافل الجمال لنقل المحاصيل الزراعية والمواد الغذائية وتنقل المسافرين بين الوديان وواحات النخيل والقرى الساحلية واسواق المدن الكبيرة. وتشكل تجارة القوافل المصدر الرئيسي للدخل لمعظم سكانه.. سواء لملاكها او للمستأجرين على رعيها وتسييرها! وتمثل الجمال عصب حياتهم ومجال اهتمامات السكان اليومية، وهي، إذ ذاك، المركز الذي تدور في فلكه انشطتهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وهي علاوة على كل ذلك مدعاة للفخر واساس لقوة القبيلة ومنعتها واتساع نفوذها! 


يتبع

----------


## رحمة

*ما شاء الله عرض جميل و معلومات قيمة
جزاك الله خيرا يا زيزو و الى الأمام دوما
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## saladino

*موضوع جميل يازيزو وسرد موجز روعة

معلش انا مش متابع اليومين دول وبحاول اهووو


دول شوية صور من سفينة الصحراء - والخيول العربية







*

----------


## بنت شهريار

راااااااااااااااائع زيزو
معلومات هايله ومنظمه جداااااااا
ياريتها فضلت
اهو تغيير وفسحه
ناخد المشوار فى 3 ايام
تغيير بردوووووووووو
تسلم ايدك
تحياتى

----------


## حسام عمر

تصدق موضوع رائع يا زيزو

مش غريب عليك التميز

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا لكم حضوركم وان شاء الله هكمل الموضوع وتعم الفائده ان شاء الله على الجميع باذن الله
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## قلب مصر

الموضوع فعلا رائع يا زيزو وأول مرة أِوفه
وعجبني جدا الحديث عن الخيول العربية 
وفعلا دراسة تطور المواصلات مهم جدا كي نعرف أهمية ما وصلنا إليه الآن
في انتظارك يا زيزو تكمل الموضوع   :f:   :f:

----------

